# KMC Chain Questions



## mad max (Mar 22, 2009)

I am going to replace my chains with KMC chains.

I mostly ride for fitness...about 2,000 miles per year.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

My roadbike:
I have a Shimano 105 compact gearing setup with 10 speed cassette.

- X10SL (about $60)
or
- X10 (about $30)

Does the performance of the SL justify the price difference?
Would you steer me to a different chain based on your experiences (SRAM, Shimano...)?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

For my hybrid bike...8 speed cassette with triple chain ring:
- X8.99 or X8.93 (I think just color difference between these)

Which "Missing Link" connector should I purchase for the X8.9 chains...
- M/L I
or
- M/L II

Would you steer me to a different chain based on your experiences (SRAM, Shimano...)?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Ypu are not going to see any difference between a good chain and a good chain. There comes a points where the only thing is the weight goes down and the price goes up. Its cheeper to loose weight than take it off the bike. I run Sram chains. Why? Thats what my guy sells. Keep it clean and it will last.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Loved my KMC 10SL chain until it broke, doing a steep climb at 1100 miles. Replaced it with SRAM PC-991 Hollowpin. The SRAM PowerLink chain has endured 4500 trouble-free miles, including the grueling climb that snapped my KMC in two places. The PC-991 may be a few grams heavier(45g)...but its justified in the durability and smooth operation. A quarter of those miles on the SRAM chain were even done on the MTB!

The new SRAM PC-1090R Hollowpin chain is supposed to be even better...


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

How do you snap a chain in two places?


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

I've been riding the KMC DX 10 SC for my two most recent chains on my 105 equipped bike. SL is lighter but I don't care. I'm a clyde so chains aren't somewhere I save weight. It shifts just about the same as a Shimano chain. The reason I switched is for the re-usable link. Being able to pop the chain off in seconds when I want to clean it, or wash the bike, is really nice. I know I could probably use a r(non-Shimano) reusable link on a Shimano chain but there has been lots of debate on RBR forums over if that's a good idea. Supposedly Shimano was going to sell a chain with a reusable link but I never saw it.


----------



## Birddog (Sep 9, 2004)

Both Performance and Nashbar sell the KMCDX10SC under their house brands for around $30, sometimes less on sale. I've been using them for a year or so now.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

mad max said:


> I am going to replace my chains with KMC chains.
> 
> I mostly ride for fitness...about 2,000 miles per year.
> 
> ...


Just get the KMC X10. BTW, KMC makes Shimano's chains.

I have snapped SRAM and Shimano chains on the MTB, NEVER a KMC XL chain.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Shimano D/A 10-Speed CN-7801


----------



## 11.4 (Mar 2, 2008)

There isn't any difference in reliability between the various decent KMC chains. You pay more for a little less weight and a little more bling, and there's a very small improvement in shifting and in low-noise. Frankly, chains are so reliable that they only break in a couple ways: 

1. A bad installation. I like master links for this reason, and I'm very careful to install them correctly (not backwards, not upside down, etc.). 
2. Jamming the chain at some point, in a wheel change or a derailing. You may not see the damage at the time, but it can show up a few hundred miles later. I always replace chains if there's been a nasty jam or derailment that's twisted the chain.
3. Really bad maintenance. If your chain can't swivel freely, it puts a lot of stress on the link or pin and can lead to vastly accelerated wear. 

The only time I saw the chain itself at fault was with some of the stainless Wippermans. They use a stainless steel for the sideplates that's much more brittle than the softer steel in other chains, and when the pins are pushed through these plates with a little bit too much force, the plates tend to want to crack at the holes. It's the only chain I really wouldn't recommend because of this recurring problem. Beyond this one problem, just pick whatever level of bling you want and replace it regularly. 

Personally I've had the following anecdotal experience with specific chains:

Dura Ace 7800: Not bad. Shimano made some running changes in the chains which affected durability a lot, but not breakage. KMC actually makes these chains on spec for Shimano. They are not like KMC's own chains -- different plate profiles, pin designs, dimensions, etc. -- so don't extrapolate performance because of which factory they come from.

Dura Ace 7900: The claim is that it's a quieter chain but like others I find it actually louder. The sideplate profile works a bit better with 7900/7950 cranksets but doesn't seem to make much difference with 7800 or earlier cranksets, or with Campy, etc. 

KMC: No problems with these. Sometimes hard to find in the higher-grade versions. The gold SL version doesn't get as rusty on the sideplates if a bike is left in a cold garage for the winter, and runs very smoothly. It does make a bit more noise, perhaps because of the lighter links. Quite wear resistant. I've used these on road for a thousand miles, then on a winter rain bike for another thousand, and then run them on a cross bike for a couple hundred miles until they are irrecoverably gunked up. No problems. 

Wipperman: See above. The nickel plated chains have given no problems but have slightly larger sideplates that seem to make more noise on the teeth of the cassette. 

Ultegra: Very nice and if anything more durable and quieter than the Dura Ace ones. I haven't standardized on them but could easily do so. Uninspired as far as bling goes, but how much bling can a chain really have?

Campy: Unnecessarily complicated to install. Fairly smooth and quiet. Not as durable as the Shimano chains in my experience. Do work better on Campy drivetrains and not as well on Shimano ones -- chains really are being designed around proprietary drivetrains.


----------



## rustybucket (Mar 2, 2009)

I had a KMC DX10 chain that came with my bike and it was 1/16 inch stretched after 600 miles. I looked after it too, never rode in the wet. I have an Ultegra chain on there now and it is showing no wear after 400 miles. Might have just got a dud KMC chain.


----------



## mad max (Mar 22, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the replies everyone!


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

11.4 said:


> The only time I saw the chain itself at fault was with some of the stainless Wippermans. They use a stainless steel for the sideplates that's much more brittle than the softer steel in other chains, and when the pins are pushed through these plates with a little bit too much force, the plates tend to want to crack at the holes. It's the only chain I really wouldn't recommend because of this recurring problem. Beyond this one problem, just pick whatever level of bling you want and replace it regularly.


The current Wippermann stainless chains only have stainless inner plates and rollers, the out plates are nickel. I believe they made this change to eliminate the problem described above.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Just get the standard X10 version - it is a fine chain for the money. The SL ones have holes drilled in them for lightness and a fancy coating, both which make no difference, except for a few grams and a lighter wallet.


----------



## kubuqi (Jan 24, 2007)

I'v been happy with my last 2 KMC X10. I rotate them on my bike till each of them get to 5000km usage. Then I replaced my chain ring and cassette, and get another 4 kmc x10.

However the later 4 is not as good as the first 2... they get rusted in the inner plate. Both marked as X10, but there are 3 extra numbers which I would guess identify the batch of production, are different.

Overall, I'm still happy with the chain as I got it damnly cheap... 12$ or so, in China.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

rustybucket said:


> I had a KMC DX10 chain that came with my bike and it was 1/16 inch stretched after 600 miles. I looked after it too, never rode in the wet. I have an Ultegra chain on there now and it is showing no wear after 400 miles. Might have just got a dud KMC chain.


Did you measure it with a ruler or one of those chain measuring tools?


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I run the KMC DX10SC on both my Campy 10s bikes, the 9s equivalent on my 8s Record bike, and the 1/8" stainless on both my SS and my fixed.

Couldn't be more satisfied.


----------

